# 2016 Emax 25 won’t start



## Dave 2269 (Feb 17, 2019)

My Emax 25 was running great. Parked it. Came back. Dead key. Battery is good. Pto in neutral. Hydrostat selector in neutral. Park brake engaged. Still dead key. No cranking. Nothing. Help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dave. I'd check the connections at the battery, and the starter / ground, as well as maybe the seat / operator presence switch. Others will chime in with other ideas but the only other thing I can imagine it being is the ignition switch itself.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dave 2269 said:


> My Emax 25 was running great. Parked it. Came back. Dead key. Battery is good. Pto in neutral. Hydrostat selector in neutral. Park brake engaged. Still dead key. No cranking. Nothing. Help.


Check the seat safety wire mine got cut in half by seat frame spliced it back together and she started right up.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## k7iou (May 8, 2016)

Dave 2269 said:


> My Emax 25 was running great. Parked it. Came back. Dead key. Battery is good. Pto in neutral. Hydrostat selector in neutral. Park brake engaged. Still dead key. No cranking. Nothing. Help.


My neighbor has a Emax 28 and she has a similar problem. I found the clutch pedal safety switch out of wack. Push it down all the way and it won’t start, let up on pedal several inches and it cranks.

Now if we can cure the cold start issue. Have to use ether. Acts like glow plugs not working.


----------

